# ROLLITUP is being hacked...



## beginner.legal.growop (Jun 10, 2012)

wtf is going on with this website. Every time I try to open it, Firefox tells me its a reported attack page. THIS IS WHAT COMES UP! (READ THIS, HOPE THIS HELPS ADMINISTRATORS FIGURE OUT WHAT IS GOING ON!) ----------------------------------------------------------- Safe Browsing Diagnostic page for rollitup.org What is the current listing status for rollitup.org? Site is listed as suspicious - visiting this web site may harm your computer. Part of this site was listed for suspicious activity 2 time(s) over the past 90 days. What happened when Google visited this site? Of the 1521 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 5 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 2012-06-10, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 2012-06-10. Malicious software includes 1 exploit(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 16 new process(es) on the target machine. Malicious software is hosted on 1 domain(s), including 178.162.170.0/. This site was hosted on 3 network(s) including AS25973 (GTT), AS46176 (SKIPL), AS26496 (PAH). Has this site acted as an intermediary resulting in further distribution of malware? Over the past 90 days, rollitup.org did not appear to function as an intermediary for the infection of any sites. Has this site hosted malware? No, this site has not hosted malicious software over the past 90 days. How did this happen? In some cases, third parties can add malicious code to legitimate sites, which would cause us to show the warning message. Next steps: Return to the previous page. If you are the owner of this web site, you can request a review of your site using Google Webmaster Tools. More information about the review process is available in Google's Webmaster Help Center.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

its to get at me ................. or am i just doing the hacking.....im not sure now........


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Jun 10, 2012)

I cant even view the webpage properly. It shows up in like unicode script rather than what it usually looks like. This is making it very hard to read anything on the website lol


----------



## brewing up (Jun 10, 2012)

to whoever it is, ''your a cracker not a hacker'' proper hackers prob laugh at you


----------



## brewing up (Jun 10, 2012)

unlucky you cant hack for shit your blond


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Jun 10, 2012)

Who ever it is is a pussy, who the fuck hacks a forum? Some butt hurt asshole who couldnt grow anything for shit, and people laughed at him. So now he is getting his revenge. He doesnt even know how to code malware for macs because it infected my computer but it started opening PC script which look like chinese symbols and random numbers. This shitty malware makes me laugh. My mac took a shit on its face.


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 10, 2012)

yep, yep..... again it happens.


----------



## unlucky (Jun 10, 2012)

brewing up said:


> unlucky you cant hack for shit your blond



ssssshhhhh husssshhhh your gums  i will hack you up mr


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Jun 10, 2012)

It says right there that some little bitch added malicious code into rollitup legitimate site sheets. Rollitup is a legit site, but this bastard is an asshole.


----------



## brewing up (Jun 10, 2012)

*

[h=2]




[/h]




Originally Posted by brewing up 
unlucky you cant hack for shit your blond




ssssshhhhh husssshhhh your gums




i will hack you up mr








*jack the ripper


----------



## kpmarine (Jun 10, 2012)

beginner.legal.growop said:


> Who ever it is is a pussy, who the fuck hacks a forum? Some butt hurt asshole who couldnt grow anything for shit, and people laughed at him. So now he is getting his revenge. He doesnt even know how to code malware for macs because it infected my computer but it started opening PC script which look like chinese symbols and random numbers. This shitty malware makes me laugh. My mac took a shit on its face.


That's why I love my Ubuntu.


----------



## xmax (Jun 10, 2012)

mac- the destroyer, lol


----------



## canniboss (Jun 12, 2012)

Could it be the cops digging for info on grows? There were new laws passed in Canada to catch "pedophiles". This shit scares me quite a bit.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 12, 2012)

nugglets is that you?


----------



## drolove (Jun 12, 2012)

lol i just disabled it through firefox. did it the first time it happened and never had to deal with it again. i know when it happens though cause all of you guys post about it


----------

